# Damages has obnoxious junk episodes



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

The first S2 episode, "I Lied, Too" will be broadcast Jan 7. On Jan 12, the episode titled "I Lied, Too: Three Minute Replay" is a 3-minute recap of the one-hour Jan 7 episode. Since the recap has a different title from the original, you'll be getting these junk episodes showing up on your "First Run Only" SP for Damages. I suspect we'll have plenty of these to delete as the season progresses. The odd thing is that since these recaps are broadcast at 2AM, the only people likely to catch them are DVR viewers, who don't need them because a season pass will have already picked up the original episode.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

This happened all, season with the Shield too.


----------



## pdxsam (Mar 3, 2002)

and Son's of Anarchy. It'll happen with Nip/Tuck also and I suspect once rescue me comes around that also.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

You can create the following autorecord wishlist to record new episodes and ignore the replays:

Title Keyword: Damages
Keyword: -Replay
Actor: Byrne, Rose

New episodes only


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> You can create the following autorecord wishlist to record new episodes and ignore the replays:
> 
> Title Keyword: Damages
> Keyword: -Replay
> ...


how do you put a - in front of replay?


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Not a big deal, I just use that nice little delete button below the 7.

About as high on my care-o-meter as the excess commercials on FX series, which is to say low.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

tai-pan said:


> how do you put a - in front of replay?


Select thumbs down in the Keyword menu.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> Select thumbs down in the Keyword menu.


doesn't seem to work in either my series 1 or series 2


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> doesn't seem to work in either my series 1 or series 2


You should have that on your Series2. This feature was added about 15 months ago.

When you click on an title keyword, keyword, or actor, you should get a screen like that below:










You use the thumbs down button to add the minus sign.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> You can create the following autorecord wishlist to record new episodes and ignore the replays:
> 
> Title Keyword: Damages
> Keyword: -Replay
> ...


Any idea how to only record the HD version? I tried adding category as HD but that didn't work.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Allanon said:


> Any idea how to only record the HD version? I tried adding category as HD but that didn't work.


Remove the SD FX channel from the "channels you receive" list


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> You should have that on your Series2. This feature was added about 15 months ago.
> 
> When you click on an title keyword, keyword, or actor, you should get a screen like that below:
> 
> ...


ok, so how is this supposed to stop it from recording these juck episodes?


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

tai-pan said:


> ok, so how is this supposed to stop it from recording these juck episodes?


By reading how to put a keyword in with a minus (read the screencap).


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> By reading how to put a keyword in with a minus (read the screencap).


I've now added the wishlist. It has -replay in it...if i set it to auto-record and delete my season pass will it record the episodes that aren't three minute replays?


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

tai-pan said:


> I've now added the wishlist. It has -replay in it...if i set it to auto-record and delete my season pass will it record the episodes that aren't three minute replays?


It should, yes. Though now that you've made a WishList and you had a prior Season Pass you might have issues with the wishlist not recording? It would have seen that you already had episodes set to record (via a SP) and skipped setting them in the ToDo list.

I'd delete the SP, check your ToDo list to see if the Wishlist takes over where you want it. If not, delete the wishlist and re-create it.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> It should, yes. Though now that you've made a WishList and you had a prior Season Pass you might have issues with the wishlist not recording? It would have seen that you already had episodes set to record (via a SP) and skipped setting them in the ToDo list.
> 
> I'd delete the SP, check your ToDo list to see if the Wishlist takes over where you want it. If not, delete the wishlist and re-create it.


According to the To Do list it worked. :up:


----------



## varelse (Feb 5, 2002)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I can't create the minus for the Keyword field. I've tried the Clear button (under 7), Thumbs Down, Exit. Nothing works. I just hear the "no" drum sound.

Any other suggestions?

I have a Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner running version 9.32b-01-2-649.

Thanks.

EDIT: Nevermind.  I was doing it in the wrong location. It wasn't very intuitive but I understand it now.

Instead of trying to add the minus when adding the keyword, you just add "Replay" keyword and select Done. go back to the "Create Wishlist" screen and you will see Replay in the Keyword section. Go to it and go to the right. In there it will list all the keywords. Scroll down to Replay then press Thumbs Down. It will now have a minus sign before it so it will ignore shows with that word.

It wasn't detailed instructions but this post helped and has a good description of the settings.


----------

